# Tracking Work Hours App



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Good evening all, 

Just wondering what apps you guys use for tracking your work hours. 

I have different rates for different overtime purposes etc, so I’m looking for something that I can set different rates etc. 

I’m happy to use a spreadsheet, but if I can use an App, that would also be more convenient 

Thanks in advance all 

Karlos


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey. Try https://toggl.com/

Don't have to track my time anymore, but when I did it was really good.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks mate, I’ll have a look :thumb:


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

Looks similar to the software I use

https://www.functionfox.com/

Works great for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

